# SCUBA DIVING WITH TYPE 1 DIABETES — YOU CAN DO IT!



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2020)

WRITTEN BY: Brian Novak

I love to go on adventures in the outdoors! Having T1D can sometimes be its own adventure but I have never let it stop me from setting out on some truly amazing experiences. One of my very favorite ways to live beyond type 1 is by scuba diving. I received my PADI open water certification in 2008. I have been diving in the US, Honduras, Panama and Thailand. Of all the adventures I’ve had, nothing is quite as unique as diving. I love it! With some education, training and a little planning, diving is something that most people with diabetes should be able to do.

This was not always the case. Before 1997, the Diver Alert Network (DAN) advised people with insulin-dependent diabetes against diving because of the threat of a hypoglycemic episode underwater. This is a very real danger and should be taken seriously. But with proper planning this danger can easily be avoided. Since 1997 DAN has changed their stance on diving with diabetes and now provides a set of guidelines to help people dive safely. 

https://beyondtype1.org/scuba-diving-with-type-1-diabetes-you-can-do-it/


----------



## Siljesyl2 (Jan 20, 2020)

I totally agree with you. T2 and just back from 10 days live aboard diving in Raja Ampat. Best part was that my Libre sensor survived the whole period in my wetsuit. -35 meters was absolutely no problem!


----------



## missclb (Jan 28, 2020)

Agreeeeeed! Thanks for sharing this @Northerner 

@Siljesyl2 Raja Ampat is my dream destination, was it everything you expected it to be? 

And I can also confirm that my Libre sensors have never failed me yet while diving. I've been sub 40m and multiple daily dives and still the little thing just keeps on working. I think the pressure is an advantage in keeping it in place, plus a wetsuit definitely helps avoid any potential of knocking if off when kitting up. They're hardy little things and a total life saver on a live-aboard – instant access to trends.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 30, 2020)

Glad this has changed now. Makes me think of our dear departed friend @Copepod for whom not being able to have diving as part of her life was a real regret.


----------

